# livewell for truck



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey ya'll, I'm looking to make a decent livewell for surf fishing to put in the bed of my truck. I'm thinking of using an old cooler and putting an aerator in it like this one http://www.basspro.com/Catch-Saver-12V-DC-Aerator-Kit/product/1293/ . Then I would have to run the cables to a 12V battery and I would put that in a battery box to protect it from the elements. Does anyone have any ideas on how this would work out or how I could improve this plan? I know I'll have to disconnect the battery to move the cooler from the truck bed, and would probably have to bring water to the cooler with another bucket. Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this better? 

I'm primarily looking to keep finger mullet alive but would try to keep anything I can catch with a cast net. I'm planning on using it for weekend trips and longer ones lasting a week to 10 days.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.basspro.com/Marine-Metal-Adjustable-Floating-Airhead/product/30209/
http://www.basspro.com/Power-Bubbles-Aerator/product/20898/
These 2 would work better, i have the bottom one just keep the water changed


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Go find a dead fishing boat somewhere and take the aerator out of a well and use it, if not ebay has them. You can put the aerator in anything you want from a cooler to a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I've kept spot alive in my truck for 2 days. I used a 35 gallon trash can with the lid strapped down tight. I had two aerators running constantly and every few hours I would add some frozen water bottles to keep the water cool. I also added some extra salt to the water to keep the slime coat up and stress level down. Using a dark colored can keeps stress down to. This system worked just fine in the back of my tahoe.


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Spot are rather hardy and will live in any type of aerated container for several days. Other bait species such as Menhaden are more difficult to keep and I've been using a Super Bait TankII to keep them alive for as long as 4 days without the need to change water. The trick is the filtration system as well as the oxygen infuser. They are a little pricey if bought new, but I found 30 gal one in like new condition for $125. Use it in the boat and the truck.
http://www.striperfun.com/store/index.php?cPath=3


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I have always found a round container best, keeps the bait swimming.


----------

